

"Comments require active moderation or they rapidly go sour."  - jmount
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2010/02/welcome-back-comments.html

======
jmount
Well my title got completely changed- but one thing I was interested in in
this link was the person who said it was interesting to read an article
without the comments telling them what to think about the article.

